# Looking for plans to build a rotisserie for whole hogs



## prplptcrzr2003

I am looking for some plans on building a spit rotisserie for doing a whole hog. EZqueinc has an awesome product, but I just don't have it in the budget. Anybody have any plans/designs or know where I can find any?

~Sam


----------



## prplptcrzr2003

That would be a MOTORIZED rotisserie.....


----------



## cheech

According to this site you may not really want one

http://www.barbecuen.com/faqs/rotis.htm

The thought from this site is that the meat will be fall off the bone as well as everything else


----------



## prplptcrzr2003

Thanks for sharing this, Cheech. I heard that this happens - someone told me to try wrapping the hog with chicken wire. 
But after all is said and done, I am taking a whole new approach with this. I'm canning the rotisserie idea for now.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## smokyokie

We've always had good results putting the pig between two pieces of remesh and wiring them together.  It makes it simple for two people w/ gloves on to flip.  It seems that there's enough fat on a hog that  continual self basting isn't necessary.

Skewering and balancing the hog was a big hassle the two times I did it.

But I must admit, the sight of a big hog all shiny and golden turning on a spit is a pretty picture.


----------



## prplptcrzr2003

I have seen alot of pics on the internet where people use the technique you're talking about, Dickey. I was headed in that direction, but my wife found a good deal on 2 picnics - weighing about 19 lbs each and I will pick up about 6 or 7 slabs of ribs to roast on a cement block roaster I am currently putting together. I am just going to indirect cook them on a couple of oven racks from an old large oven - the racks are cleaned up really nice. Check out my post entitled "Pork For Thanksgiving???" I posted some pics of how this will be set up. 

Now, here is a place in Puerto Rico that roasts whole hogs and they have a really cool rotisserie set up - all hand turned - no motors. Check out this pic....


----------



## smokyokie

boy, does that make you want to go into a feeding freny or what?


----------



## prplptcrzr2003

You said it!


----------



## perkkeith

Hello all, I have been reading your differnt posts. I am interested in building a 4 or 6 foot mobile rotisserie smoker. I am retiring to the Philippines, and want to start a small buisness there. I know someone who can build it for me there (very cheap), but need plans or designs to choose from. I have seen the Bonanza Rotisserie Smoker Delux, and want to build something very similar. Any help would be graetly appreciated. Keith


----------



## sparky30_06

growing up as a kid every year we woulod roast a whole hog.  the night befor we would lay plastic down on the garage floor bring in the hog from the butcher lay it down and spit it then wrap it in chicken wire and tie it up.  even built a roster may years ag for a guy.  the biggest thing to remember is to use a good size rod for your spit, good pillow block bearing on the ends and a good gear reduction gear box.  then even if it's not ballanced right it doesn't matter she will still turn especially when you have it locked in with hooks on the spit shaft.


----------



## zapper

Seen it done using the motor and gear reduction unit from a commercial overhead door (the motor may have been replaced with a higher service life motor, or maybe that was another project) At any rate Heavy duty is the only way to go. Chicken wire or cotton string tied as a net. Don't just think pig, think laaaaamb too. As mentioned before, you don't really need a spit, there are other ways, but a spit is definatly one of the best presentations and makes for one memoriable event for your guest.


----------



## kamhillbilly

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...y/HPIM0242.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...y/HPIM0245.jpg

here is a couple of pictures of a friends it uses electric motor pulleys and a gear reduction off a roto tiller


----------



## pops6927

Built a mobile spit 20 years ago from a haywagon.  Cut a propane tank in half lengthwise, welded it together into a long pit, added legs and bolted to the haywagon.  Welded angle iron on each end vertically, cut slots in it for the rod.  Got a 16' Stainless Steel 1Â¼" diameter rod and welded gear on one end, then hooked with small chain to a gear reduction motor that we vise-gripped to the angle iron to turn the rod, had bearings that fit into the slots we cut in the angle iron for the rod to turn on.  We made two SS forks, 3 tong, welded to 1Â½" long pipe with wingbolt threads fitted to them to pull back and move forward, plus extention bars that went thru nuts welded to the tongs so we could do 4 or 5 top rounds at a time and keep them all turning at once.  We did several pigs the same way, driving the extensions thru the hog which held it together while turning.  We used slabwood from the local mill for fire/coals.  We'd drive it to the site and start the fire and toss on the meat, then watch as everyone would stand around and drink beer, their heads turning with the spit constantly!


----------



## petesque

I was thinking the same thing for my fire pit. I have friends that have had theirs for years with no real problems. Thinking a design through and ruggedness is the trick. 


Pete


----------

